# OK Highland



## ReelFaster (May 21, 2018)

Hi Folks, new to the forum. Been eyeing up the Oklahoma Joe Highland smoker for awhile and just recently purchased it this weekend at Lowe's as it was on sale. There is a ton of information on modifications and aftermarket accessories which is awesome. I plan on doing most of the modifications most folks have done such as seal any air gaps, seal the lid, etc..

One thing I've heard good things about is the baffle plate or tuning plate. However they want $90 to purchase one. Making one is not an option as I am not a welder. So my questions are #1 are there any cheaper alternatives?  #2 can I be successful without having one? If I don't put one in I intend on adding an elbow to the smoke stack to get closer to cooking surface. 

Thanks in advance for any help or info. Appreciate your time!


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!

Donno, but there are other OJHS owners here. Hopefully they can find your post and offer up some tips?


----------



## kruizer (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. The baffle and tuning plates are worth the money as they will serve to even out temps across the length of your smoker.


----------



## ReelFaster (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Folks! No doubt I think they will make a difference but I think am going to check out a DIY method 1st before I drop $100. I have a local steel shop that I am going to look into getting plates made from. I'll do some digging to see what GA is recommended.


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

ReelFaster said:


> Thanks Folks! No doubt I think they will make a difference but I think am going to check out a DIY method 1st before I drop $100. I have a local steel shop that I am going to look into getting plates made from. I'll do some digging to see what GA is recommended.



You could buy them, have the shop duplicate them, then return them.
Or just take a tape measure to the store and collect information.
Don't forget the camera in your phone to take pictures...

I would look at the baffles, then go over to the hardware section and see what sort of steel pieces they have. Because they are baffles, they aren't apt to get burned up by the fire.

Lots of ways to skin a cat...


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (May 21, 2018)

As someone who is in a very similar situation, I would definitely recommend the baffle and/or tuning plates.  Just make sure you measure the length and width of where you plan on putting them, so you do not have to go back and have them cut down again.  Use some cardboard and cut out a template.  Much easier that way.

On another note, make sure to seal that bad boy up.  Some good information in this thread here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/for-anyone-that-has-a-ok-joe.270230/page-2

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ke-distribution-plate-ok-joe-highland.271790/


----------



## ReelFaster (May 21, 2018)

Thanks so much blowingsmoke I've def followed your posts and have purchased some items for the mods. Much appreciated! Am sure I'll be back on here asking some questions!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 21, 2018)

ReelFaster,

I bought an OKJ Highland last December for an amazing price and have been incredibly satisfied with mine. I don't believe that you need to sink in all of those mods to make this thing work well. In fact, I have only done one mod on mine and that was adding the seal around the cooking chamber door. I have no baffles, no elbow, no sealant in the joints. This thing holds temp great unless a Santa Ana wind is blowing. It's the only condition that has stifled my smoking efforts. My smoker comes to temp at about 250 on the cool side and 275 near the firebox very consistently. I don't ever have to adjust anything other than the firebox vent. I have it down pretty well at this point and it just works. Now I use charcoal because So Cal has no good source of hardwood available. Trust me though when I tell you as an owner of the same model smoker that a tuning plate or baffle plate are not vital to your success. Just be aware that there is about a 50 degree temp swing from the firebox to the vent side. You will do fine. I will suggest that you invest in a temp gauge that includes at least one probe to monitor your grate temp. I have a four probe unit that I only use two of the probes with. I center them at grate level just under where the hood thermometers are mounted. They work great. That's pretty much all I need to have produced the best barbecue of my life. I loved my old Brinkmann bullet smoker but this is just a new level of awesomeness. 

Of course this isn't the best smoker out there by a long shot but it's not anywhere near the worst option either. Whatever price you got for this I'm sure that it will be worth it in the end. My suggestion is to start off slow with things like tri tip or pork ribs that have shorter or very consistent cook times until you figure out the quirks of your own pit. The largest cook I have tried was a 15 plus pound packer brisket. It was not the best piece of brisket ever but I can tell you that it was delicous to the last bite. The cut of meat will always make a big difference in your results. Congrats and keep on smoking!

George


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (May 21, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> ReelFaster,
> 
> I bought an OKJ Highland last December for an amazing price and have been incredibly satisfied with mine. I don't believe that you need to sink in all of those mods to make this thing work well. In fact, I have only done one mod on mine and that was adding the seal around the cooking chamber door. I have no baffles, no elbow, no sealant in the joints. This thing holds temp great unless a Santa Ana wind is blowing. It's the only condition that has stifled my smoking efforts. My smoker comes to temp at about 250 on the cool side and 275 near the firebox very consistently. I don't ever have to adjust anything other than the firebox vent. I have it down pretty well at this point and it just works. Now I use charcoal because So Cal has no good source of hardwood available. Trust me though when I tell you as an owner of the same model smoker that a tuning plate or baffle plate are not vital to your success. Just be aware that there is about a 50 degree temp swing from the firebox to the vent side. You will do fine. I will suggest that you invest in a temp gauge that includes at least one probe to monitor your grate temp. I have a four probe unit that I only use two of the probes with. I center them at grate level just under where the hood thermometers are mounted. They work great. That's pretty much all I need to have produced the best barbecue of my life. I loved my old Brinkmann bullet smoker but this is just a new level of awesomeness.
> 
> ...



If you are willing to make a drive, check this place out for some great wood.  Very friendly people and tons of selection.
https://sharpegourmet.com/


----------



## ReelFaster (May 21, 2018)

Hi George, thanks so much for the reply very much appreciated and some great info. Am gonna take it step by step and see how it goes before going all in on the so many mods I've seen. I've bought a cover for it, some sealant, and rope gasket to seal the door (as my door already looks little outta whack). Am gonna play and tinker and see what works best without going to crazy on mods. Saw an interesting video on youtube where a fella used the grates and simply wrapped them in heavy duty foil as a tuning plate and laid them as a tuning plate. Easy peasy and cost him the price of foil. I will try that before I drop $100 bucks.  Thanks again!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I took a look at the site and don't see that they have pecan logs for sale. That has become my preferred smoke of choice. I can get nice pecan chunks from a couple of the local WalMarts here in Riverside. It's nice to have choices though. Do you buy your wood from this supplier yourself? Take it easy. 

George


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (May 21, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I took a look at the site and don't see that they have pecan logs for sale. That has become my preferred smoke of choice. I can get nice pecan chunks from a couple of the local WalMarts here in Riverside. It's nice to have choices though. Do you buy your wood from this supplier yourself? Take it easy.
> 
> George


They should have pecan logs.  I picked up a bag of chunks with my oak this weekend.  If you call in ahead of time and tell them what you want they will have it ready for you when you get there.  I went to the yard and purchased myself.  Glad to help out.


----------



## doughboyb (May 21, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> ReelFaster,
> 
> I bought an OKJ Highland last December for an amazing price and have been incredibly satisfied with mine. I don't believe that you need to sink in all of those mods to make this thing work well. In fact, I have only done one mod on mine and that was adding the seal around the cooking chamber door. I have no baffles, no elbow, no sealant in the joints. This thing holds temp great unless a Santa Ana wind is blowing. It's the only condition that has stifled my smoking efforts. My smoker comes to temp at about 250 on the cool side and 275 near the firebox very consistently. I don't ever have to adjust anything other than the firebox vent. I have it down pretty well at this point and it just works. Now I use charcoal because So Cal has no good source of hardwood available. Trust me though when I tell you as an owner of the same model smoker that a tuning plate or baffle plate are not vital to your success. Just be aware that there is about a 50 degree temp swing from the firebox to the vent side. You will do fine. I will suggest that you invest in a temp gauge that includes at least one probe to monitor your grate temp. I have a four probe unit that I only use two of the probes with. I center them at grate level just under where the hood thermometers are mounted. They work great. That's pretty much all I need to have produced the best barbecue of my life. I loved my old Brinkmann bullet smoker but this is just a new level of awesomeness.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've used mine for 2 years without any mods other than sealing the firebox and a charcoal/wood basket. I've just learned how to use the different heat zones, most of the time it works out necessary anyway. Ribs on cool side, chicken on hotter side for example. There only time I'd wished for even temps was when I had it full with 6 racks of spare ribs. It's a challenge, but that's why I bought it.


----------



## ReelFaster (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Fella's can't wait to get cracking. I did my seals LN and finally added the firebox. Split some of my smaller oak and cherry wood logs I had for the fireplace down to size. Looking forward to it!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 22, 2018)

I'm sure that you will have great success. Make sure that you do the grill seasoning with oil inside and out. The paint will pop if you don't use oil or something like WD40 on the outside before firing it up the first time. I did not use enough oil on mine around the firebox and the paint popped off during my first cook. at least on the underside and the hot side of the firebox. I have not bothered to retouch the paint yet. It's just something to be aware of. A friend bought the same unit at the same time and used WD40 on the outside. He has had no trouble with the paint on his. Take that for what it's worth. Enjoy your new journey in smoking.

George


----------



## ReelFaster (May 22, 2018)

Thanks so much George, I did rub it down a little with some canola oil but I am definitely gonna hit it again with some WD40 all over the outside at least to keep the paint from peel. Great advice, thank you!!!


----------



## sauced (May 30, 2018)

The baffle plate is well worth the money. I bit the bullet, bought on and now the temps are pretty even all around.
Bought mine from BBQ Mods web site.


----------



## ReelFaster (May 30, 2018)

sauced said:


> The baffle plate is well worth the money. I bit the bullet, bought on and now the temps are pretty even all around.
> Bought mine from BBQ Mods web site.



Saw that plate on BBQ Mods, but until this fails me or really gives me trouble with keeping consistent temps gonna stick with the cheap fix for now!


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Just a heads up on seasoning the grill, flax seed oil is the best choice. I use it on all my cast iron skillets and my smoker. It has to do with how it adheres and bonds with the metal once you reach high enough temp to smoke off. It has great polymerization.


----------

